# Can I Be Completely Honest



## waterlover

Ahhhh, that felt good. I'm 52 and love life..Married for 13 years, no intimacy for 7 of them.....now how do you say that to your friends, when they are all happy in their sex lives. Otherwise, I love him and we have a good solid relationship......I just hope D batteries are never taken off the market!


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy

Nice first post.... Have you had him go to the Dr. to see what is wrong ?


----------



## KJ_Simmons

waterlover said:


> ....I just hope D batteries are never taken off the market!


:grin2:


----------



## waterlover

He is not interested in the physical aspect of the relationship and will not talk to a doctor or go to counseling.


----------



## Fitnessfan

waterlover said:


> He is not interested in the physical aspect of the relationship and will not talk to a doctor or go to counseling.


If he isn't interested in being intimate or talking to a doctor...is he okay you going elsewhere for your needs?


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
its really sad to be in a marriage that does not include a good sex life. You might read the various LD/HD threads here. 

Telling people or even just discussing on sites like this will probably make you more miserable. You will learn that a lot of people really do have wonderful passionate sex lives. 

I don't know why I stay on sites like this, they just make me more aware of what I am missing.


----------



## Hope1964

Ya, if my husband wasn't interested in sex whatsoever, I'd ask him if he was OK with me getting it from someone/somewhere else.


----------

